
Show HN: Robots Reading the News – The Podcast - ajwinn
tldr; Podcast of well-spoken robots reading recent news, here&#x27;s how to listen in iTunes: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;67VFszI.png<p>Here&#x27;s the podcast link you see in that pic: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;dl.dropboxusercontent.com&#x2F;u&#x2F;8948326&#x2F;podcast&#x2F;index.rss<p>FADE FROM BLACK - COMMERCIAL GUY SPEAKS<p>Is this you?<p>(Imagine a frumpy looking fellow sitting at a computer screen, trying desperately to type in CNN.com or FoxNews.com or NPR.org or RealUltimatePower.net into his browser, but accidentally spilling a can of paint all over himself instead. [cue sad sounding trumpet] )<p>Reading the news is hard! Wouldn&#x27;t it be better if robots read the news to you?<p>Now they can!<p>Introducing &quot;Robots Reading The News&quot;! The podcast that has my mom saying:<p>&quot;Boy, my son is lazy!&quot;<p>And my dad saying:<p>&quot;Who would ever want to listen to a robot read the news?&quot;<p>With reviews like that, you&#x27;ve gotta try it. Just follow the instructions at the top of the post.<p>ORDER NOW - ROBOTS ARE STANDING BY!!!!<p>I built it using Node with: request, cheerio, unfluff (parsing out articles) and say libraries.  Python&#x27;s sumy for NLP summarization plus some text thesaurus spinning, and Ruby&#x27;s dropcaster for RSS creation in Dropbox.<p>request
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.npmjs.com&#x2F;package&#x2F;request<p>cheerio
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.npmjs.com&#x2F;package&#x2F;cheerio<p>unfluff
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.npmjs.com&#x2F;package&#x2F;unfluff<p>say
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.npmjs.com&#x2F;package&#x2F;say<p>sumy
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pypi.python.org&#x2F;pypi&#x2F;sumy<p>dropcaster
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;nerab&#x2F;dropcaster
======
thatcat
direct link for vlc streaming
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/8948326/podcast/2016-08-...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/8948326/podcast/2016-08-04.mp3)

~~~
ajwinn
I'm still messing with it, so that link probably won't work anymore. :) But
this one will (until I get the bug and mess with it even more, haha):
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/8948326/podcast/2016-08-...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/8948326/podcast/2016-08-05_12-51-59-AM.mp3)

